# Deer Hunting Contest Rules



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i was wondering if we could add some points to bucks from southern states like AR,MS,LA,GA,FL,AL,and SC i as thinking add the same amount of points as Columbian blacktail what do you think


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope, except maybe florida.

blacktail are very tough to hunt compared to whitetail. mulies are harder too


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya I live in Florida , your lucky if you see a decent buck . I big buck down here is like 130


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Nope, except maybe florida.
> 
> blacktail are very tough to hunt compared to whitetail. mulies are harder too


so you are saying its the same killing a 150inch buck in Kansas or Iowa as killing a 150inch buck in Arkansas anyone who hunts the south can tell you the bucks down here just aren't as big as the midwest at all


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i hunt whats called the pacific hybrid its ablacktail and mulie mixed
and they dont get big the california state record for archery for pacific hybrid is like 130 to 135? i think these should be scored as blacktail????


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Same can be said for northern mn and ak. The deer have nice racks in both but none in mn make 140 that I have seen come out of northern mn in 50yrs. Ak blacktails have big racks, compaired to body size but its rare for them to break 80" where I can hunt them.

If we're going by at rules, a whitetail is a whitetail, imo


as far as I'm concerned mulie/blacktail hybrids should go +45(+yt for blacktail, -20 for mulie !s per rules)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

The only think I want to change different on that is that the contest starts when the member with the earliest season starts and ends when the menber with the latest season ends.
And we need to keep it as a deer hunting contest so no black bear, mountain lion, just deer, elk, moose and I gfuess mule deer and antelope but i don't really see or hear many of us going out elk hunting or mule deer or caribou hunting so it's proabbly going to mainly be white-tail and mule deer and if I kill an elk this September a elk. and the Contest is bow only idk if those rules had that posted in it, but I agree with the point deduction on different game and the photos and we'll select the teams by random literally pulling them out of a jar with all the names on them. I posted the rules that a few of us came up with in the idea thread and I posted them in the sign-up thread so we all know what, when, why, and how allright and I'm gonna try to see if we can gat a prize of some kind for the winning team maybe some Trophy Blend scents for the winning team.
Clint


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i was wondering if we could add some points to bucks from southern states like AR,MS,LA,GA,FL,AL,and SC i as thinking add the same amount of points as Columbian blacktail what do you think


well than if he is over 150" that's as high of a score that you can post for whitetail andthen add 45" for blacktail and -20" for mulies.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll go ahead and post the basic rules here so it's easier to find.
contest starts when the member with the earliest season starts and the contest ends when the member with the latest season ends.
you can submit 1 buck and 2 does
doe is worht 75 points a piece
buck is worth 75 points or if his rack score more than 75" than his rack score can be his contest score.
teams will be drawn by random out of a jar.
Team with the most points wins and there may be a prize for the winner guys:shade::mg:
the picture rules and mule deer and black tail also elk point differences will be included into the rules.
The signup ends August 25th and we'll try to get the actual contest sticky by September 1st and once the signups are over I will get the teams selected by random drawing out of a far with all of the names on it, we'll probaby have teams with 4-5 members in each team, and then you can come up with whatever name for the team you want.
Thanks,
Clint


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I'll go ahead and post the basic rules here so it's easier to find.
> contest starts when the member with the earliest season starts and the contest ends when the member with the latest season ends.
> you can submit 1 buck and 2 does
> doe is worht 75 points a piece
> ...


We should just go 50 points for does like the regular rules and it will make things easier.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> We should just go 50 points for does like the regular rules and it will make things easier.


so is a buck 75 or 50 if hes a button buck now?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

dutch07 said:


> so is a buck 75 or 50 if hes a button buck now?


If we follow the rules a button buck / doe with be 50 and score for a buck over 50"


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> If we follow the rules a button buck / doe with be 50 and score for a buck over 50"


ok so if a buck scores less than 50 we will score him as 50 but over then what he scored?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> We should just go 50 points for does like the regular rules and it will make things easier.


Allright then, I didn't notice that, when we get the official contest sticky I'll post the rules on it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

so for everyone to know the rules are the same as i posted but now deer are worth 50 points instead of 75 but with the same deal with the buck if his antlers score more than that would be his contest score.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i think someone should make a sticky with the official rules


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i think someone should make a sticky with the official rules


ignition kid told me he going to put the official rules up on one of these thread muzzyman


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

skulzhead said:


> ignition kid told me he going to put the official rules up on one of these thread muzzyman


yeah yeah


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> yeah yeah


what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> so for everyone to know the rules are the same as i posted but now deer are worth 50 points instead of 75 but with the same deal with the buck if his antlers score more than that would be his contest score.


sorry, slight mistake, does are 50 bucks are 75 man I need to get things straight here.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

OK guys, by tonight i'm going to have the official finalized rules up so the confusion can end.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> OK guys, by tonight i'm going to have the official finalized rules up so the confusion can end.


k man, when are the teams going to be made?


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

dutch07 said:


> k man, when are the teams going to be made?


i heard august 25th


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> well than if he is over 150" that's as high of a score that you can post for whitetail andthen add 45" for blacktail and -20" for mulies.


When did a 150" cap go into affect for whitetail? 

button bucks, spikes, forkhorns count as your 1 buck?


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

where do we sign up?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ryan t said:


> where do we sign up?


the sign-up sticy at the top of the page.
The teams will be sorted out the 25th when the sign-ups close, and I'll post up the teams either on the sign-ups or on the official hunting contest sticky if it's up by the time I have the teams sorted out.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> When did a 150" cap go into affect for whitetail?
> 
> button bucks, spikes, forkhorns count as your 1 buck?


i aint here to whine but the cap for 150" i dont think is nessasary
so it would be the same score if a guy shot a 155 deer and another shot a 200 class deer
not that ive seen any of those around but i think it should be unlimited
somebody explain please


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^
same here, never seen that before

i would like an explanation too


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

no 150" cap. The rules are done and official.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> no 150" cap. The rules are done and official.


cool 
sorry i dont mean to whine but even i was on the other end of the deal 
if somebody shoots a biger deer than me they should get more points than me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> i aint here to whine but the cap for 150" i dont think is nessasary
> so it would be the same score if a guy shot a 155 deer and another shot a 200 class deer
> not that ive seen any of those around but i think it should be unlimited
> somebody explain please


guys the 150" crap insn't in the rules, try reading the official rules in the sticky that x-force hunter posted and locked so nobody would be complaining or negociating the rules!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

where the teams at?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> where the teams at?


x1

Jake


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I dont like the rule for mule deer. IMO


----------

